# Rod Building expo at FTU next month.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

As I am still pretty new to building and only recently joined the FTU mailing list I was excited to see the custom rod builders expo hosted by FTU next month. I had a couple questions hopefully some of you guys could answer though. I'm riding in the MS150 again this year so my experience will be limited to friday only. (selfless plug here but if you would like to donate to ms150 and in particular help me reach my fundraising goals I would be forever grateful. Truly http://secure.nationalmssociety.org...03&PROXY_ID=13810358&PROXY_TYPE=20&mfc_pref=T)

I notice on Friday there are various people lined up but no real explaination as to what will be either shown or taught. Can anyone help a new guy understand or explain a little more detail on the seminars. I would be making a long drive over and want to make sure that I sign up for something I need. Here is a breakdown of the first day.

9:30am - 10:00am Fishing Tackle Unlimited & Custom Rod Builders Guild
10:00am - 11:00am Becky Loyd - Feather Inlays
11:00am - 12:00am Walker Nelson - Micro Guides
12:00pm - 12:30pm Bill Batson - Batson Enterprises
12:30pm - 1:30pm Lunch
1:30pm - 2:00pm Rodgers Seders - Flex Coat
2:00pm - 3:00pm Arthur Long - Basic Tiger Wrap
3:00pm - 4:00pm Bill Mansel â€" Marbling
4:00pm - 5:00pm Vince Martin â€" Burl Handles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

JuiceGoose said:


> As I am still pretty new to building and only recently joined the FTU mailing list I was excited to see the custom rod builders expo hosted by FTU next month. I had a couple questions hopefully some of you guys could answer though. I'm riding in the MS150 again this year so my experience will be limited to friday only. (selfless plug here but if you would like to donate to ms150 and in particular help me reach my fundraising goals I would be forever grateful. Truly http://secure.nationalmssociety.org...03&PROXY_ID=13810358&PROXY_TYPE=20&mfc_pref=T)
> 
> I notice on Friday there are various people lined up but no real explaination as to what will be either shown or taught. Can anyone help a new guy understand or explain a little more detail on the seminars. I would be making a long drive over and want to make sure that I sign up for something I need. Here is a breakdown of the first day.
> 
> ...


I will be there all day maybe miss the first two as i am already a member of the guild and have no interest in feathers

Allan
Seek Custom Rods


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

What does ghe first one cover? Does batson just talk about their products or actually have a teaching seminar of some sort.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

I will have a table and will be there all day Friday & Saturday for anyone to find out more about marbling & check out all of our colors in person. Will also have a bunch of goodies to hand out. Hope to see you there!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome casey looking forward to seeing ya.


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone come to this?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jda004 said:


> Can anyone come to this?


Yep
http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/fishing/Rod-Builders-Expo-FTU-Gulf-Freeway/page388.html


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you sir! Got registered and looking forward to it


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll have to come by on both days. I see that there's going to be a "people's choice" award. I just might have to bring a rod to enter then, lol!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Do i have to register at all if I just want to swing by and maybe spend some money and chat with people?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> Do i have to register at all if I just want to swing by and maybe spend some money and chat with people?


Everything at our event is free. That is why we do it at the store, under tents so there is no charge for anything, vendors dont pay, seminars (courtesy of the Guild) attendees...we are trying to make events like these more accessible for every one

You can certainly come and roam around, attendee seminars that are not full, shop, and chat.....thats what the event is for. Bill Batson is already here in town...he came by the store Saturday and even bought some things at our Salesman Sample sale..

Everyone is invited to bring rods for display, and /or enter the "People's Choice" contest. I will have plenty of racks. If you want, you can bring any rods you want to show off and leave it for the weekend. we will take real good care of any rods on display.

American Tackle is going to make it this year and they will be running a "Flippin Contest".. Phenix, Winn Grips, Pac Bay, FUJI, Flex Coat, Sage, Batson, and of course Casey (Voo Doo) will all be here! It should be fun!

BTW, Bill Batson will be on the Doug Pike Morning show at 8:00am Saturday morning.

This event is our biggest yet and is really shaping up to be really fun! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man can't make it this year. Got some fish, booze, and steaks calling me at Falcon Lake. You folks have fun


----------

